
How to Catch a Fly in Your Hand - woldemariam
https://lifehacker.com/how-to-catch-a-fly-in-your-hand-1844847458
======
daly
I used to be a "paper boy", meaning I sold newspapers. I sat outside a
restaurant. There were always a lot of flys. We used to bind the newspapers we
sold with rubber bands so we had bags of them.

So I got really good at shooting flys with rubber bands.

To this day, when there is a fly in the house, I put a rubber band around my
wrist and wait for the chance to shoot it.

